# 29 gallon waterfall tank for tincs



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

here is the construction of a 29 gallon I am working on. Let me know what you think. I will update as I finish the construction process and begin planting it next week 

ed parker


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Looks like its gonna be interesting!


Cant wait to see how you plant it!


Todd


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

Plants are in, let me know what you think 



















My sweet Paphiopedulum primulinum ( I know its not american, but i love the paphs )


















As always, thanks for looking

ed parker


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

Plant List:

Orchids: 
-Dendrobium unicum
-Dendrobium unicum x kurenai
-Bulbophyllum lasiochilum
-Paphiopedulum primulinum
-Tolumnia "black panther"

Bromeliads:
-Neoregalia unknown X4
-Cryptanthus sp x 2

Unknown pothos

unknown wandering jew

oak leaf fig

Cissus amazonicus

Syngonium spp. X2

Satellite Fern

piggy back plant

goldfish plant

Pilea sp.

Selaginella sp.

Now my favorite part of watching it grow in begins


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

For som reason, this tank reminds me of that 75 gallon viridis tank you had years ago.

And yes, I have a good memory


----------

